# Vertical Mulching



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anyone have before and after pictures of trees that were in decline and then improved from vertical mulching? If so, I would also like permission to use them to help sell a job.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Oct 6, 2009)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Does anyone have before and after pictures of trees that were in decline and then improved from vertical mulching? If so, I would also like permission to use them to help sell a job.


Hey, are you mulching with the airspade? I'll try to get some pics to you. I wet the soil just a bit before i would use the airspade, wet dust can't fly!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 22, 2009)

No, I don't have an airspade yet. I'll remember when I get one though to wet the soil first. Thanks!


----------



## treevet (Nov 17, 2009)

Mike Cantolina said:


> No, I don't have an airspade yet. I'll remember when I get one though to wet the soil first. Thanks!



Your gonna need a control to make results believable.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 18, 2009)

treevet said:


> Your gonna need a control to make results believable.


davue you're right; real hard to eliminate all variables but ya gotta try. 

i saw a talk on this where a pic came up before and great change after root invigoration then later it came out that they cambistated too.

still, positive indications are believable enough to show clients and colleagues; he's not publishing this in a journal, right?


----------



## treevet (Nov 18, 2009)

treeseer said:


> davue



I like that Guy....has a coool look to it....may even start putting it on my work shirts....(JK)


----------

